# Charting Temps under 97 degrees ?



## amyx3 (Oct 29, 2005)

This is my first cycle 15 mos. ppd. All of my temps so far (day 20) are under 97 degrees. Ranging 95.8-96.8. My charts did not look like this prior to the baby. I did a quick google search and some sites mentioned thyroid issues. Years ago, my thryoid test came back fine.
Any other ideas or suggestions to bring my temps back up? Thanks so very much for your help.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

my SIL developed a thyroid condition after the birth of her second daughter. I'd have your thyroid tested again.

I chart and have lower than normal temps, but my thyroid tests came back fine. It's worth looking into, especially if you have other symptoms


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

I second getting your thyroid checked. If you have not changed anything environmentally(sleeping with no heat in cold cold weather), low temps like that can definitely be a sign.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I had the same issue PP...I was concerned with hypothyroidism for a while but apparently low temps until your cycles are very regular and/or you stop breastfeeding are really common.


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree w/pp I'm 8weeks after weaning right now and 18 months postparnum...I have yet to have a ppaf but I've noticed my bbt has gone up from 95.9 to around 97.3 since I've been charting, Along with the temp rise I've also had more fertility sogne return, ewcm, spotting etc....


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

me too- 15 months PP, and my temps are all under 97


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

That's interesting. . .I get a lot of under 97 temps. . .I never knew that was odd.


----------



## ~sweet pea~ (Aug 8, 2007)

For what it's worth, I am hypothyroid, taking levothyroxine which currently keeps me at a normal TSH and my pre-O temps are still in the 96 range.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I have pre-O temps ranging between 96.5 and 97.3, usually... and yes, my thyroid has been tested. No thyroid issues. I have been breastfeeding for years, though, so I suspect that's at least partially the culprit. My charts pre-dd got lost somewhere along the way (we've moved several times since then, et cetera) but I don't think they were that low before I had her.


----------



## jaxoms_mommy (Nov 21, 2007)

I have temps that low, 27mo ppd. I did just have my TSH levels checked, and all was normal, but why not get your thyroid checked so you'll know?


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

My midwife told me that if your waking basal temp is below 97, you are deficient in iodine. She gave me some supplements after having ds and it helped with ppd and my temps went up to 97.2-97.7 and over 98 during the luteal phase!


----------

